# Low versus high range test solutions?



## Slaz (Sep 8, 2014)

Just noticed something this morning when testing my cycled tank's PH. Using the API Freshwater Master Test kit. The kit has two PH test solutions; one for the low range and one for the high range. I tested first using the low range; got a reading of 7.6; then tested using the high range and got a reading of 8.4. I have two different kinds of test strips ( I know they are not reliable!) Using both kinds, I got a reading of 7.2.

Question is; what reading am I supposed to consider?


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Your high range. The low range test will only give results for the highest ph available on that test and since your ph is higher than 7.6 it maxed it out. My water is similar, was testing at the high end of the regular ph test and when i tested using the high range test got a reading of 8.0.


----------



## Slaz (Sep 8, 2014)

That is what I though. I just thought that the color for the low range; if it was maxed out would be something other than the highest reading color on the test chart.


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

I agree it is confusing. 

Mine low maxes at 7.6 but the high only hits 7.8. 

I don't recall seeing any directions on that in the kit.


----------



## Slaz (Sep 8, 2014)

I just came back from our local fish /pet store. I was picking the brain of the resident know it all; and he indicated that here in Calgary; the water always has a high PH reading. Normal is 8.2. He indicated that because of this; one doesn't have to worry about overdosing the aquarium with CO2. Whether I should believe him or not remains to be seen!


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

Plants in this tank? Also did you test the tap water as a control? Just do a few tests on your water out of the tap to confirm. Also I'm assuming this pro told you to check ph right before lights out in the tank to get your best reading.


----------



## Slaz (Sep 8, 2014)

Lots of plants; and all are healthy. This question was posted by myself as a result of some questions I had posted about my CO2 setup in a different thread. And yes; I did test the city water here in Calgary; and the PH is high at 8.2. No; he didn't mention about testing before lights out. I will do that today and see if there is a difference.


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

planted tanks just before lights out can have very high ph readings like purple on the api high range test kit. that is because the co2 is low and being consumed by the plants.

as long as kh and gh are fine, almost any fish will thrive.

my .02


----------

